# Destroyed by the CFRH!



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bob was not the only BABOTL who was destroyed by Fred and his crew. I come home last night from the shop to see a ragged looking box on my front porch (it looks like my mailman punted it there). I had no idea what it was, I haven't been on CS in a while so I figured it was nothing cigar related.

That could not have been further from the truth.



The fellas of the CFRH hit me with a ton of sticks, a Ronson lighter, and a very nice CFRH cuban style shirt. You guys have really humbled me, thank you.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy :BS

Nice Hit Guys !!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW 
Nice job guys!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

:gn:chk:gn:chk


Enjoy:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

HELL YEAH!
Smack that jerk around. He was mean to me last night at closing. 
Nice hit guys


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> HELL YEAH!
> Smack that jerk around. He was mean to me last night at closing.
> Nice hit guys


:r

Shut up, Mike. :tg


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

That'll teach you to hang around more and monitor the situation. :r :tu
Great Hit. Enjoy bro. :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice hit guys! Glad to be part of such a wonderful group...

PS that is what they did to me the last time I misbehaved lol...:r

Can't wait ti get down to Denver and be a more active part of that. :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Simply amazing! It takes a teeny weeny little box to get Darrell to come out of his hole Been wondering where you got off to...

Excellent smack-down by the CFRH. Who are these guys?:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Simply amazing! It takes a teeny weeny little box to get Darrell to come out of his hole Been wondering where you got off to...
> 
> Excellent smack-down by the CFRH. *Who are these guys?*:ss


Obviously nobody to mess with! They definately put a beat down on Darrell!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Excellent smack-down by the CFRH. Who are these guys?:ss


We are us who are. :ss :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Good seeing you Darrell. Wear that shirt proudly!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Simply amazing! It takes a teeny weeny little box to get Darrell to come out of his hole Been wondering where you got off to...
> 
> Excellent smack-down by the CFRH. Who are these guys?:ss


You might want to be careful or you could find out who we are the hard way!!!

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice slippers & jammy pants.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Awesome Hit!!! Couldn't happen to a *meaner* BOTL!!!:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> You might want to be careful or you could find out who we are the hard way!!!
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


:r:chk

I agree 100%... :ss :gn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

easyt said:


> Nice slippers & jammy pants.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Great hit on a great BOTL

I do like the Jammies though


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I was home sick yesterday ya jerks, that's why I was in my jammies. :tg


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow-Great hit-very nice!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I was home sick yesterday ya jerks, that's why I was in my jammies. :tg


Oooh, poke him with a stick again. :r


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I was home sick yesterday ya jerks, that's why I was in my jammies. :tg


Oh man, I hate to blow up a guy when he's feeling sickly........

....actually, no it doesn't bother me at all! Who knew? :ss


----------

